# Ridiculous Action Movies



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

Ridiculous.... BUT AWESOME!!!


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Dunno if it's been posted before, but I found STEALTH to be a horridly unrealistic movie.

:frustrating:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I didn't read the entire thread so I'm not sure if this movie has been mentioned but I watched Wanted last night & it was rigoddamndiculous from start to finish.


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Most action films are just about escapism, why do they have to be realistic or original? It's about having fun for the watcher and about making money for the company. These things aren't meant to be cinematic epics, just entertainment. The vast majority of people aren't interested in something breathtakingly original or a perfectly acted and scripted. They want mindless fun and there is nothing wrong with that. If you want originality and acting go for small budget world cinema.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

any Austin Powers movies...pretty ridiculous


----------



## Kishi (Mar 7, 2009)

Speaking of ridiculous action movies and Jason Statham, has anyone else seen the trailer for Crank 2?
I enjoyed the original... but seriously? There's this little thing called terminal velocity... *splat* :dry:
If I can get over the fact that he should have died... at least once so far... I might watch and enjoy it.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I get more enjoyment out of watching Looney Toons.


----------

